# Fursona Advice



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

Recently, I had been taking an art class, and I have to draw a conceptual portrait of someone else. I was thinking that, since we have to incorporate our own unique style to the drawing, that I could give him a fursona somewhere in the whole thing. The problem is, that I have no idea which animal suits him best. Perhaps I am just thinking too much, but I don't have time to figure out an emotional puzzle for the time being.

I'm trying to find the animal that fits best to his personality, rather than what we see on the outside. He's very worried all the time, suffering from slight paranoia, if you will, and is usually sad, not really depressed, but still sad, nonetheless. A negative individual, if i can say that.

Any ideas? I was planning on doing a hybrid, if I must to capture his emotional character.

*edited for spelling+clarity


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

Eeyore fursona.

Oh you were serious? Hmm. Badger.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

There is a sub section for fursonas.
So really, post it there and not in places it doesn't have a connection to.
Also, don't ask for advice with a _fursona_(HA), it's supposed to be a persona, completly of yourself.
Okay? Tick tick


----------



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

there's a section for this 0.0

i'll repost it... or perhaps a mod could move it?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2010)

Be a gulper eel.


----------



## Browder (Mar 29, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> there's a section for this 0.0
> 
> i'll repost it... or perhaps a mod could move it?



Don't repost. Just PM, or wait for a mod.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> there's a section for this 0.0
> 
> i'll repost it... or perhaps a mod could move it?


A moderator will escort this thread to its proper room...

And as for the fursona dilemma, just choose an animal that you think fits you..or one that you like...


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

just draw an elaborate portrait of Jesus and see what your art teacher says.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

well, it IS someone else's fursona. the project is my teacher's sort of "art study". he wants our art style, but someone else's portrait. I even had to interview the guy...


----------



## Ricky (Mar 29, 2010)

Draw porn.  I wanna see what happens.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

I had to do something where I chose to do furry art and found out that my art teacher was a furry.  so get excited.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Draw porn.  I wanna see what happens.



DOOO ITTT


----------



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Draw porn.  I wanna see what happens.


Um... This is a general drawing class, not an anatomy class. Besides, that's now my style...


----------



## silvermoon93 (Mar 29, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Um... This is a general drawing class, not an anatomy class. Besides, that's now my style...


 Haha. Asking for help on the internet (especially a furry site...) usually gets dragged astray. Good luck picking one. :3
You could draw something along the lines of a raven, a wolf, a cat/jaguar or some other traditionally sorrowful animal in dark tones to represent it.
Maybe something non-traditional like a rat, or a dark dragon. Maybe something more like a mouse, that's innocent but fearful and can be led astray? If you want somethign like that, you could pick a wounded bird, a rabbit, or a serpent/dragon.
I hope that's a bit helpful. I love thinking about animals and picking them for personalities. XD


----------



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

silvermoon93 said:


> Haha. Asking for help on the internet (especially a furry site...) usually gets dragged astray. Good luck picking one. :3
> You could draw something along the lines of a raven, a wolf, a cat/jaguar or some other traditionally sorrowful animal in dark tones to represent it.
> Maybe something non-traditional like a rat, or a dark dragon. Maybe something more like a mouse, that's innocent but fearful and can be led astray? If you want somethign like that, you could pick a wounded bird, a rabbit, or a serpent/dragon.
> I hope that's a bit helpful. I love thinking about animals and picking them for personalities. XD



Finally! Something thoughtful! Not to say that anyone who actually TRIED to help didn't seem to put thought into it, just  something with a little more _ADVICE_ to it. Thanks!


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

uhm...sounds like an oppossum to me.


always scared, fakes dead, seems mopey or cranky alot.


or perhaps a squirrel. they're jittery.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> DOOO ITTT



WHAT HE SAID!!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> uhm...sounds like an oppossum to me.
> 
> 
> always scared, fakes dead, seems mopey or cranky alot.
> ...



Nah, I think a possum beats squirrels based on the fore-mentioned reasons.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

ok, i'd like to ask for no more "DOOO ITTT" quotes/comments


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2010)

Just go with a generic emo fox. Can't go wrong.

also DO IT FGT :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> ok, i'd like to ask for no more "DOOO ITTT" quotes/comments



So in other words don't "Doooo it"?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

who am I doing?


----------



## skunkspray03 (Mar 29, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> ok, i'd like to ask for no more "DOOO ITTT" quotes/comments





Scotty1700 said:


> So in other words don't "Doooo it"?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.





Bandit Braith said:


> who am I doing?



*sighs* please don't make me quote myself. I find it quite annoying...


----------



## silvermoon93 (Apr 1, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Finally! Something thoughtful! Not to say that anyone who actually TRIED to help didn't seem to put thought into it, just something with a little more _ADVICE_ to it. Thanks!


 Haha. ^_^() No trouble, I guess. I just hate it when I ask for help and people beat around the bush... 
Someone else mentioned a possum (opossum, if that's how you say it where you live...)-- I think that's the best in my opinion. And it's really a unique idea-- I personally have never seen a possum fursona.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks, ill give it a shot.

But, on a separate project that ill submit on my account... I realized that we only have 2 weeks, and i won't have time to do everything, and the fursona got cut.

Worry not! It will show... eventually...


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> thanks, ill give it a shot.



DO IIT


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 3, 2010)

how many times....

oh, forget it...


----------

